# Your Fish Room



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

As my MTS kicks in and i get more and more tanks, my living room is quickly running out of space. 
I thought it would be neat to see what everyone else has done in their fish rooms and how everyone else has arranged or set up multiple tanks.

Please feel free to post as many pictures as you like to show off your fish room, or display room or whatever.

Here are some shots and a walk through vid of my living room. I only have a 1 bedroom apartment so space is a little limited. Oh and just a heads up before you get to the pictures.... I'm a Leaf fan!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Your are lucky to have a fish room. My wife has been telling people I have fish tank in every rooms of the house - including a bath room


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

the stand for the 90g is a work in progress


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Well...my tanks are in the kitchen...beside the fridge theres

Old pictures but same area...

My 70 Gal, and 2 10 Gallons.








and then beside that on a cabinet








My messy supply area (cleaner now )
And beside that is my nano tank


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

my fishroom (old pictures but same tanks and stands):


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

I have two...

90 & 130 (pics from when the 90 was set up)










55 & 25


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

after i clean up abit tomorrow (had to do a major clean on my 220 after getting catfish out) ill take a pic of my living room with a 33, 90, 220


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Your are lucky to have a fish room. My wife has been telling people I have fish tank in every rooms of the house - including a bath room


You do have fish tanks in every room!! Living room, hallway, bathroom, basement.... and not just one


----------



## Kei (May 4, 2010)

monkE, nice angel fish-fish tank stand =)


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Kei said:


> monkE, nice angel fish-fish tank stand =)


lol Thanks Kei! Gotta work with what you got!


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Great pics everyone! Keep them coming!


----------



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't have a fish room but, this is my turtle room.








There are a few different species of synodontis catfish in with the turtles.

Turtle tank in the kitchen.


----------



## dean9922 (Apr 21, 2010)

this is my setup..still a work in progress!!!!!


----------

